# Best Wwe Diva



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Who do you now like in the WWE overall for the ladies now?

Trish, Stacy Kiebler and Torrie ARE omitted!!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

BTW,  Goldust was not an accident!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

I LOVE Victoria bc/ of her role, the way she plays it and her background!  Very impressive!  

I love her Music, too!  t.A.t.U ROCKS!!!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 27, 2003)

I agree with you!  I like victoria a lot.


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Definitely!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

**************LITA, LITA, LITA, LITA************
I like Victoria but come on guys.  are we talking about talent here also?  Not one of those girls can compete with LITA in that respect.  she is without a doubt the most talented wrester and I'm not excluding the torrie,stacy and Trish because were talking about an entirely different subject here.   I pick Trish as 2nd because I've seen her get progessively better since she started.  and yes you missed some David
DAWN MARIE, TERRI, SABLE, SHANIQUA, IVORY, JACQUELINE, MISS JACKIE (The winner of that mtv contest)


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm telling you Molly Holly is more talented than Lita!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh I'm so sorry to disagree with you Derek.  You must have missed Lita earlier in her career.  She is a flier like the Mexican Luchadores and the Hardy boys prior to their tag team breakup.  (thanks for that Vince McMahon you dick).   As for MOlly she is talented yes but she doesn't have the moves that Lita has shown over the years.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2003)

I need to start watching this show again. I don't recognize a single name there.


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2003)

Most of those chickies are newbies!!!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, Lita fly???s around sometimes, but I think she does that to make up for lack of technical wrestling ability.  As for Jeff Hardy, where the heck is he now?  Matt wasn't nearly as big as a high flyer and he is still around and healthy.  Look at Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle, they are some of the best technical wrestlers in the world and for the most part refrain from high flying.  I think a good example of high flying not necessarily equating to talent is the backyard wrestlers.  Most of them have never been trained but they jump off high places and do all kinds of flips.  They also use fire and glass because if they tried to have an actual match they would look ridiculous.

I mean, I like high flying wrestling as much as the next guy but I also think Lita looks sloppy a lot of the time.  Her moonsaults are usually not impressive.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 28, 2003)

Well Lita is a spot wrestler. She picks her spots for a moonsualt or hurricanrana but that's about it. Whne Molly was alittle bit young in wcw she was just as much as a risk taker as Lita but those days are gone. 
Jeffy hardy was busted for pot and fired soon after from the wwe. I think he's in that TWA show now but I'm not sure.
Gonna have to say Sable.


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Yes, Lita fly???s around sometimes, but I think she does that to make up for lack of technical wrestling ability.  As for Jeff Hardy, where the heck is he now?  Matt wasn't nearly as big as a high flyer and he is still around and healthy.  Look at Chris Benoit and Kurt Angle, they are some of the best technical wrestlers in the world and for the most part refrain from high flying.  I think a good example of high flying not necessarily equating to talent is the backyard wrestlers.  Most of them have never been trained but they jump off high places and do all kinds of flips.  They also use fire and glass because if they tried to have an actual match they would look ridiculous.
> 
> I mean, I like high flying wrestling as much as the next guy but I also think Lita looks sloppy a lot of the time.  Her moonsaults are usually not impressive.



I might have to agree with Derek, FS because Lita is a high flyer and she is sloppy sometimes.  But, Molly seems to put moves together more fluently and is more buyable.  She also can fly off the ropes too!  But in the hot column..... I'll take Lita!  As for the  overall character/bod and looks (when she wants to look good)  VICTORIA all the way!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I might have to agree with Derek, FS because Lita is a high flyer and she is sloppy sometimes.  But, Molly seems to put moves together more fluently and is more buyable.  She also can fly off the ropes too!  But in the hot column..... I'll take Lita!  As for the  overall character/bod and looks (when she wants to look good)  VICTORIA all the way!



 

I haven't seen him on TNA yet...But the last show I got was like a month ago but he could have joined up recently.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 29, 2003)

I could very possibly be wrong about that. I really wish TNA would get a channel. From the looks of it, it kicks ass but I never get to watch it.


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Or, how about www.wextremew.com ??


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

Never heard of wextreme.

The TNA show I got was simply awesome.  It was BY FAR the best wrestling show of the year.  Could be the best show since Wrestlemania 17.  Three matches that'll knock your socks off.

Do you guys remember a few years ago when it showed Ms. Kitty topless on one of the ppvs?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

Victoria!  (aka Lisa Marie Varon)


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

I thought you didn't know the wrestlers!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

Picture of Victoria!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Victoria!  (aka Lisa Marie Varon)



It's interesting to see her body changes and her increase of abilities to perform as wrestler!

Doesn't she live and train out near you when she's in town, Nikegurl?


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey guys, 

In the other WWE Diva's thread, I posted pics of the collection!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

i don't know the wrestlers but she was a fitness competitor or at least a fitness "personality" for awhile so i do know her.

i looked up everyone else and she's still my favorite - even though she was the only one i knew before looking!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

LITA!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

More of Lita


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Gail Kim


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Molly Holly (Then)


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Jazz


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Victoria aka Lisa Marie


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

Nidia


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 29, 2003)

I didn't admit it but Nidia is really my pick. she just has a certain.....charm that I find attractive. 
Alright I'll say it. She's a skank and that does it for me, are you happy now david? YOu've made me reveal myself now  I feel so dirty and ashamed


----------



## david (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

hahahahahaha  Dragon.


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm gonna wallop you guys with some pics in a minute!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Well hurry the fuq up Dave.  hahahaha


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

I did...  For, Trish and Stacey that is.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

I saw t hem Dave. good job buddy.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

do you remember the pics of Trish in Ironman?  They were smoken'


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

Oh yes!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Gives me chills just thinking about those.  Glad I still have every mag for the past 8 years.  You have to see my magazine library it's huge.  M&F,  Flex, Ironman, Musclular Development, and one other I can't think of right now. I stopped getting them all but M&F a year or so ago.


----------



## david (Nov 2, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=440563#post440563

Or you could just go to a MM store and get all the MM copies!  (Musclemag Intl')


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

oh that was the other one.  Musclemag.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 3, 2003)

Where the FUQ's Miss Kitty?!!!!!!


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry Satan but since her and King got devorced they've done all they could to push her out of the business.


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

I didn't think she was any better than Chyna!    Looks like two superstars I forgot.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh man have you ever read any of Chyna's book. Dude a lot of it pissed me off. She bashes to many of my favorites.


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

i DON'T LIKE CHYNA.  She is a big head with a big attitude and she still is a gruesome monster.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

Damm right man! That's how she got canned. It came time for contract renewal and she asked for too much damm money. As if they all aren't getting payed enough anyway.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

I thought Chyna quit to go into acting.


----------



## david (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, and we see how far that got her!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

I hear you there dave


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 3, 2003)

LOL. I think that she's just trying to get back in the spot light, but wrestlers in movies never work out to well. I read this chart once that was talking about the movie that made the most money at the box office and had a wrestler in it. The Scorpin King was #1 for a few weeks but then Spiderman came out and blew it out of the water. So even though Randy Savage wasn't in the movie for ten minutes he holds the record. Ain't that some stuff.


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> LOL. I think that she's just trying to get back in the spot light, but wrestlers in movies never work out to well. I read this chart once that was talking about the movie that made the most money at the box office and had a wrestler in it. The Scorpin King was #1 for a few weeks but then Spiderman came out and blew it out of the water. So even though Randy Savage wasn't in the movie for ten minutes he holds the record. Ain't that some stuff.



With that in mind.....................The ROCK 

_If ya smell-l-l-l la la la l alal al laaaa   lao!             .............................................................................. what the ROCK, IS COOKING!_


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 22, 2003)

Damndable Rock. I'd like to see a real fight between him and the Ogre known as Brock Lesner. Mahaha  that would be sweeeeet.


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

Victoria RULES!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

shit!  Lita's catching up!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2003)

BTW, Victoria is looking kinda hot these days!!!


----------



## david (Jan 10, 2004)

victoria is looking so much better!  She must win this!  NOT lita!


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 10, 2004)

I have decided to change my former answer. I have decided that Sable is my one and only true dream woman and even though she is twice my age and her husband could very easliy kick my ass. I would rock that ass like never before. The mountains would shake and the rivers would run dry. Fields would burst into flame and hail would rain from the sky. 
I'm telling you by the time I would be done with Sable one of us would need a resperator. OH YEAH!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by RedDragon *_
> Damndable Rock. I'd like to see a real fight between him and the Ogre known as Brock Lesner. Mahaha  that would be sweeeeet.



Really?  Lesner would rip the rocks head off.  The guy is a GIANT!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 30, 2004)

I dont watch wrestling, so from the pics I SEE in this thread Lita looks the best.  Sorry david


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

OK, Lita is winning this. NOT FUNNY!!!    Siolly open voting-democracy!!!


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 24, 2004)

how is lita winning? is this a joke?


----------



## Shae (Jun 22, 2004)

Lita is my girl! She kicks ass!


----------



## bk1211 (Aug 19, 2004)

Heard a rumor Stacey was having twins with Batista, ne 1 know?


----------

